# how to disconnect an active connection on server



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

so, using netstat command, i can see active (established) connections from IPs i am not familiar with.

How can i disconnect these two IP addresses in command prompt ?
windows 2003 server
tia


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I depends on what service the clients are connecting to. 
IF its Terminal Services, you can clear connections using Terminal Services (or Remote Desktop) Manager.
If its Shared folder access, you can clear sessions via Computer Management, Shared Folders, Sessions.
For SQL server, you could eith Kill SPid's or change to single user mode for a database to clear all connections.
For otherservices, you could restart the service to clear any connections to it.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

This is a netstat -ao example showing an ESTABLISHED connection to computer
i would like to know how i can kill this connection


ms-wbt-server 31.214.222.239:62491 ESTABLISHED 2612


----------

